# thank you



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you so much to all the girls who came on both friday and saturday, hoping you all had fun and learnt a bit. i know me and jo had fun. Now you know me personally hope you will ask more questions and we can share the knowledge xx


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

Just to re-iterate what Rach's said - we both had a good time & hope you girls enjoyed it too! If you need anything or have any questions, please give either of us a shout. I hope we helped make you a bit more confident about being on stage!

x


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this post before. Thanks again for the seminar - it's given me loads to work on and shown me I definitely need new heels!

I will definitely take you both up on the offer of asking questions as I'm sure I'll need loads of advice the closer I get to finally getting up on stage. Thank you :hug:


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> I don't know how I missed this post before. Thanks again for the seminar - it's given me loads to work on and shown me I definitely need new heels!
> 
> I will definitely take you both up on the offer of asking questions as I'm sure I'll need loads of advice the closer I get to finally getting up on stage. Thank you :hug:


anytime hun xx


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I just saw this too-

It was a brilliant night! Thank you so much ladies! It's definitely beneficial to see what you can improve on- others see the things you don't. I know you had a big effect on Louise, she said it's helped her confidence immensely!

Thank you both for travelling and doing it for us all. Lovely to meet all the girls too :cheer2: xxxxx


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

ElleMac said:


> I just saw this too-
> 
> It was a brilliant night! Thank you so much ladies! It's definitely beneficial to see what you can improve on- others see the things you don't. I know you had a big effect on Louise, she said it's helped her confidence immensely!
> 
> Thank you both for travelling and doing it for us all. Lovely to meet all the girls too :cheer2: xxxxx


lovely comments hun, however you are far too fricking fast xx


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

It's because I am brain dead and only a few days left in my current job :shocked: lol xx


----------

